# Cholla wood growing mold



## golfwang (Nov 15, 2011)

Should I be worried? My cholla wood is starting to have white mold growing on the surface parts of it turning brown.


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

That is fairly common. I experience that with many other driftwood pieces as well. Let it grow and if it gets too much just brush it off. Some will grow back but if you have snails and they would clean it out well for you. You have shrimps so they should help clean it up! 

I have lots of experiences with Cholla so I know. The browning is it soaking in all the water. When first put in its like new wood right, very bright but later it'll brown and darken. Very common.


----------



## golfwang (Nov 15, 2011)

Well that's a relief to hear. Just unsightly to look at. Thanks!


----------



## manhtu (Jan 23, 2013)

hmmm...i have the same problem...i thought it was BBA at first but it was very easy to wipe off. Unfortunately it grew back shortly after


----------



## beginragnarok (Dec 19, 2011)

This happened on a peice of cholla in my girlfriend's orange pumpkin Neo tank. It took a few days for the "culture" to become visible then we vac'd it out, it reappeared a few days later. Apparently one of the shrimps decided to eat some and since then... no sign of it.


----------



## pastert33 (Jan 17, 2013)

I had one piece of cholla wood grow some white algae and I just took it out and washed it really well removing the algae.


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

That white fuzz or "algae" is all too common for wood in the water.










I have tried so many types of wood, almost all new woods added will have them. Eventually they'll just go away. Never had problems with snails or shrimps eating them and die. If anything I think it would be the sap or any toxins in the wood that would be detrimental, not the fuzz. If your wood is growing green algae/mold usually it needs more drying time. Take it out, clean it well, dry it in the hot sun for awhile and add it back, that should help


----------



## jczernia (Apr 16, 2010)

I agree couple of weeks too couple of months it will disappear on its own ,no harm from it.
I would just leave it alone


----------

